
Reading between the lines: What Slack didn’t disclose in its IPO filing - GoPractice
https://gopractice.io/blog/slack-ipo-reading-between-lines/
======
GoPractice
It may seem that Slack has revealed a lot of data about the business in their
S-1 filing. The reality is, they haven’t.

